# Pale Wind Spider (Scorpion)



## Athlon2k2 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not sure of the latin name or any of the specifics, but this creature is awesome. I found it here in Arizona and it looked interesting so I acquired one for my collection. I tossed a cricket into it enclosure today and it just tore the cricket to shreds, eating every last bit of it. I think right now he is using the leg as a toothpick. I hope to learn a lot more about this guy and I will post pics soon.

-Dustin


----------



## What (Feb 11, 2008)

They are called solfugids, and be careful of overfeeding!


----------



## Athlon2k2 (Feb 11, 2008)

he is about an inch long. Would a small cricket a week be overfeeding?

-Dustin


----------



## What (Feb 11, 2008)

That should be fine, if it starts to get really plump hold off feeding for a week or two.


----------



## Athlon2k2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Cool. Seems like it will be a nice species to own. Today I built an enclosure that was very similar to its natural environment. Within an hour it had already built a burrow. I'm not sure how often it will come out. Probably only at night.

-Dustin


----------



## lostriverdoc (Feb 11, 2008)

People down by my way call them sun spiders (don't know why, I've only seen them @ night) did you get any scorps in Tucson this weekend?


----------



## Athlon2k2 (Feb 12, 2008)

I wish. I took your advice but only got a chance to go out for like 30 minutes. Within the first 10 minutes I found a Striped-tail and the Sun Spider. I found a few pedes but could get any into the containers. Hopefully I can go again soon.


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 12, 2008)

What said:


> That should be fine, if it starts to get really plum hold off feeding for a week or two.


a week or two?!  wow, i wouldn't hold off for that long if i were you... they have such a fast metabolism that a few days should do the charm. you can prob seriously feed them every day (something small of course) and they will be happy.


----------



## What (Feb 12, 2008)

It has been well documented the solfugids do better when kept at sizes not considered plump. Look at this thread.

I kept a local solfugid for ~8 months via feeding it once every 2 weeks. These cannot be expected to get meals every day to feed upon, they are lucky to get meals once a week in the wild. 

So, yes feed it a large meal every week - two weeks and it should be fine.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 12, 2008)

i keep them alive for 5, 6, 7 months at a go when i feed them sparingly. i have had them molt for me, too. look like superman when they do it. when i fed them a lot i couldn't really get much past 2 months.  now i just don't bother with them =P

these are definitely a creature that will overeat to their own detriment


----------



## Athlon2k2 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hopefully he has a decent life span. He has built a nice burrow. I provided him with compacted dirt and then a piece of flagstone. On top of that a light coat of sand. Within an hour he had dug under the flagstone. This morning I saw him running around his cage trying to get out. Apparently they are excellent climbs using their pedipalps.

-Dustin


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 13, 2008)

some sp have sticky pads ontheir pedipalps and climb with them


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 13, 2008)

Athlon2k2 said:


> Apparently they are excellent climbs using their pedipalps.


this is very true! i did not expect this the very first time i caught one years ago! took me by surprise . but now i know


----------

